# Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza



## corona fr (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello vwvortex !!

My name is Carlos Corona and my car is an ibiza 20vt with toys
Im from Mexico City ...
My mods:
Revo Technik Stage 2
FPR 4.0 bar 
Downpipe 3"
Turbo Inlet Hose Forge Motorsport
HKS SQV 2.0
NGK-R spark plugs
K&N 
FMIC
Boost Gauge By Autometer Carbon Fiber, KKK @ 22 psi (roll)
Port And Polish Intake Manifold
Ibiza Cupra bumper´s
Car audio mmm
i think thats all hahaha !!!
See ya !! pics 
















































Saludos from mexico jhahaha !!


----------



## Ib1_FR (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (corona fr)*

Go to the kinder garden child!!!!
Jajajajajajaja
Saludos kaon








Ya empiezo con los chochos para la vak


----------



## corona fr (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (Ib1_FR)*

jajajajaja
And you... to the Asilo !!








Que bueno que tambien andas por aca caon !!
Venga con esos chochos pa la vaca !!!
Saludos yorch !!


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (corona fr)*

Nice place to find you guys!








Cheers!


----------



## corona fr (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (Probo)*

Hi Probo !!! 
.:Rvag Everywhere !!


----------



## LuisFR (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (corona fr)*

A huevo!!! jajajaja


----------



## yoccipa (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (corona fr)*

jajaja Whats up guys! A huevo que si, puero rvag por aca tambien! 
So........... Whats new Corona and Probo? See u guys at rvag, ok? I hope we get to see Abtsolut overhere. L8ter


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (yoccipa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








me gusta mucho tu ibiza


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (infamous20V)*

Donde conseguiste Revo....ando queriendo comprar un Ibiza o un leon con el motor 1.8 pero no se donde pueda encontrar Revo.....Ando en la ciudad de Mexico


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

I was in Cancun a couple weeks ago and I kept seeing cars I'd want to drive... I wish they had them as rentals... Cupra R


----------



## CyB3R (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you should try to get one and import it to the US.. you wont be happier.! its a wonderful car, i just get into one with REVO and its a Pocket Rocket!


----------



## vagdex (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (CyB3R)*

QUE TAL AMIGO SOY DEL df y la verdad esta muy bonito tu ibiza ....

te invito a que puedas visitar nuestro foro

http://www.clubvag.net

salu2 dex


----------



## rcupra (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (corona fr)*

Muy chulo. Con otras llantas mas grandes, estaria mucho mejor, jejeje. 
Un saludo.
" Very cool. In other larger tires, be run much better, jejeje







. 
Greetings "


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Hi my name is carlos and my car ia an ibiza (rcupra)*

Nice mods you got there. Did you relocate the SMIC for better flow, or does it come like that?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noelc (Feb 17, 2008)

*information need*

hi all, my name is noel carlos from malta and i own a seat cordoba glx
and i need some information about meatining my car just beacuse i own it about 8 years and now i decide to start doing all by my self, i need to know how i can change the petrol filter that is situated under the back seat (the fuel filter under the fuel pump) can you plaese give me some information or just tell me where can i find it?
thanks and best regards to all>


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: information need (noelc)*

I wish we got SEATs in the US


----------



## life (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re:hey my name is zaheer and i wana know wat advice u can gv me on makng my ibiza cupra kick ass...*

Hey how many kilowatts wl i get if i put a downpipe ? i already chipd d car n decat


----------



## dtapia_1392 (Mar 5, 2008)

se ve bien.


----------

